# I'll draw you



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

EDIT: You may be waiting a while for these picture, I'm doing these in my spare time.
The mean time join the #cult https://gbatemp.net/threads/cult.432804/

I'm bored, leave a comment and I'll draw your avatar or a picture of your choice in pencil. I will then add my drawings to this page 



Spoiler: Queue




@TheKingy34
@Justinde75
@TheVinAnator
@DarkGabbz
@TheGrayShow1467
@GalladeGuy
@Mr.ButtButt
@TheGreek Boy
@GoodCookie88
@EdwardElric
@Nyap
@Marty2003
@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N
@Marty2003
@Sliter
@Bubsy Bobcat
@lefthandsword
@Erikku
@DinohScene
@Deck of Noobs
@MidnightDevilwitch 

@Snowdori 

@CosmoCortney
@Jackus






Spoiler: Completed Drawings



@VinsCool





@KiiWii




@KapuDaKoopa


Spoiler: The following image is extremely bad
















Spoiler: I was removed from the list?



You were removed from the list for one of these reasons.

I'm not comfortable with drawing your image.
You changed your avatar when you were near me drawing you.
I don't want to draw your image.
Your image was too complex.
Bitching about these reasons will get you on my block list. I am drawing these images in my spare time _for_ you _for_ free and all you had to do was reply. Your life was not made worse by me not drawing you an image, and you bitching about it will not help.



You are allowed to have up to 3 items in the queue at a time. PM me your custom picture if you require one other than your avatar.

Also don't ask me to draw real pictures. I suck at them.


----------



## Judas18 (Jun 28, 2016)

Omg please draw my avatar


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

Please skullkid


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

Judas18 said:


> Omg please draw my avatar


I can't draw people =/


KiiWii said:


> Please skullkid


Your avatar? Or any skullkid picture.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you draw mine?

If it's a bit confusing the thing behind his head is an orange scarf-bandanna


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Can you draw mine?
> 
> If it's a bit confusing the thing behind his head is an orange scarf-bandanna


Added


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2016)

A draw of me (my avatar) would be great!


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> A draw of me (my avatar) would be great!


Okay


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> I can't draw people =/
> 
> Your avatar? Or any skullkid picture.



My avatar please


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> My avatar please


Okay


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

mkay I'm halfway through drawing, and I need to do some stuff.
I should have the drawings up in 24 hours or less.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 28, 2016)

pls draw me :^)


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

Go ahead fam
I can draw for everyone as well :^) might be fun just quote


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 28, 2016)

please draw me .


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> pls draw me :^)





Justinde75 said:


> Go ahead fam





Red9419 said:


> please draw me .


All added, I'll draw tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 28, 2016)

Please draw me ANY picture of banjo-kazooie (with my name in the bottom ) <3


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 28, 2016)

My Avatar is not difficult


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 28, 2016)

Please draw me


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Please draw me ANY picture of banjo-kazooie (with my name in the bottom ) <3





DarkGabbz said:


> My Avatar is not difficult





DrCrygor07 said:


> Please draw me


Added


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jun 28, 2016)

After our first request is done, are we allowed to request again?
Of course, it won't be until AFTER you've finished my avatar.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 28, 2016)

May I request a drawing? If accepted, I'll PM you a picture for the request.


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> After our first request is done, are we allowed to request again?
> Of course, it won't be until AFTER you've finished my avatar.


Uh sure. I'll say you're allowed... 3 items in the queue at a time.
Ask what you want and I'll add it to the queue.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheGrayShow1467 said:


> May I request a drawing? If accepted, I'll PM you a picture for the request.


Sure, Added.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey @Zeloc I want to draw as well, is it okay to make another thread? I wanted to ask you, so I won't rip you off haha


----------



## Judas18 (Jun 28, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> That monster that left-wing LGBT feminazi extremists use does not deserve to be drawn, it deserves to die and disappear from this planet.


Have some fucking respect.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

Undecided on asking for a Lucas or Eevee


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Hey @Zeloc I want to draw as well, is it okay to make another thread? I wanted to ask you, so I won't rip you off haha


Go for it! 
I can link it in my thread if you like.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Go for it!
> I can link it in my thread if you like.


Here
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ill-draw-you-avatar-and-requests.432562/


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

Can you draw ESP Kirby?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 28, 2016)

Eh, I'm pretty happy with my furry maker Eevee and my Photoshop PK Love.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jun 28, 2016)

My avatar would be pretty neat.. uh even tho it's kinda generic lol


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Can you draw ESP Kirby?


Sure, send me a pic of what you want through PM

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr.ButtButt said:


> My avatar would be pretty neat.. uh even tho it's kinda generic lol


Added.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jun 28, 2016)

Can u draw my avatar please?


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> Can u draw my avatar please?


Sure


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jun 28, 2016)

Me
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Sure


thanks!


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Me
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Added


TheGreek Boy said:


> thanks!


np


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Added
> 
> np


Thanks bro really want to see your drawing skills ^.^


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

GoodCookie88 said:


> Thanks bro really want to see your drawing skills ^.^


I assure you they're not very good xD


----------



## EdwardElric (Jun 28, 2016)

Could ya please draw Edward Elric?


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> I assure you they're not very good xD


lol xd


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

EdwardElric said:


> Could ya please draw Edward Elric?


Sure, send me the picture via PM.


----------



## EdwardElric (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Sure, send me the picture via PM.


It can be any picture


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

EdwardElric said:


> It can be any picture


Now I have to do the effort of clicking and typing to get the picture :0
It's unbearable... How could you..


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Sure, send me a pic of what you want through PM


Like I said, just a pic of ESP Kirby. I'm not very picky with poses and stuff.


----------



## Lia (Jun 28, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Like I said, just a pic of ESP Kirby. I'm not very picky with poses and stuff.


Okey then


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

First drawing complete
@VinsCool


----------



## Nyap (Jun 30, 2016)

draw meh


----------



## GoodCookie88 (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> First drawing complete
> @VinsCool


Wow! You have talent bro


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Nyap said:


> draw meh


Lemme add you to the queue.
You'll probably be waiting like a month for it however.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GoodCookie88 said:


> Wow! You have talent bro


Thanks!  It took a long time.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Can you draw me? plz? :3 
Do you want to draw the squid or the yandere? :3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm gonna ask to be drawn, too.


Please?


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Can you draw me? plz? :3
> Do you want to draw the squid or the yandere? :3


Your choice 


B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I'm gonna ask to be drawn, too.
> 
> 
> Please?


Mkay


----------



## Erikku (Jun 30, 2016)

draw me like one or ur French tempers ;3 
for reference, profile pic is Hyun-ae from Analogue: a hate story


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Your choice
> 
> Mkay


Draw the yandere :3


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Draw the yandere :3
> 
> View attachment 54717


stab stab stab


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Added an anonymous poll similar to my "TWEWY Drawings" thread, please vote on your opinion on my drawing.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 30, 2016)

can I ask too? xD


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Sliter said:


> can I ask too? xD


queue is le closed I don't want to have too much work on my hands
Sorry everyone =/

EDIT: screw it its open


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 30, 2016)

Any chance you could draw my fursona thingy pretty pretty please? :>
dis thingy: http://dizzydiggy98.deviantart.com/art/Furry-Trash-In-Colour-616452320
You can draw it in any way or style you want!


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Any chance you could draw my fursona thingy pretty pretty please? :>
> dis thingy: http://dizzydiggy98.deviantart.com/art/Furry-Trash-In-Colour-616452320
> You can draw it in any way or style you want!





Sliter said:


> can I ask too? xD


Decided to open the queue again
Added


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Decided to open the queue again
> Added


Woohoo, thanks!


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Decided to open the queue again
> Added


have you draw my avatar?


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

TheGreek Boy said:


> have you draw my avatar?


there's a queue boi


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jun 30, 2016)

ok  thanks


----------



## lefthandsword (Jun 30, 2016)

Try redrawing my avatar


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jun 30, 2016)

YOU STOLE MY MEME.


----------



## Erikku (Jun 30, 2016)

@Zelock alright, let me see if you'll see this if I tag u. DRAW MEH...please~


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

lefthandsword said:


> Try redrawing my avatar





Erikku said:


> @Zelock alright, let me see if you'll see this if I tag u. DRAW MEH...please~


Added


----------



## Erikku (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Added


yay, am finally noticed


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Erikku said:


> yay, am finally noticed


I'm sorry don't kill my family pls. Also join the #cult https://gbatemp.net/threads/cult.432804/


----------



## Erikku (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> I'm sorry don't kill my family pls. Also join the #cult


shhh, they won't know anyyythiiiing

sure i'll join ur iloominatri cult of sexy tempers drawn as sexy french gurls need something to draw rule 34 on


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Erikku said:


> shhh, they won't know anyyythiiiing
> 
> sure i'll join ur iloominatri cult of sexy tempers drawn as sexy french gurls need something to draw rule 34 on


https://gbatemp.net/threads/cult.432804/


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2016)

Draw me a Cat Noir~


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Draw me a Cat Noir~


Sure xP


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2016)

Draw me or I'm cancelling Pokemon Sun and Moon


----------



## Lia (Jul 1, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Draw me or I'm cancelling Pokemon Sun and Moon


Ok ok I'm sorry


----------



## MidnightDevilwitch (Jul 1, 2016)

Draw my Avatar Wearing Ray's helmet from Mighty no 9?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 1, 2016)

Sign me up


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 1, 2016)

what about mine? :3


----------



## Lia (Jul 1, 2016)

MidnightDevilwitch said:


> Draw my Avatar Wearing Ray's helmet from Mighty no 9?





Snowdori said:


> Sign me up





CosmoCortney said:


> what about mine? :3


Mkay


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2016)

Just finishing up @KiiWii and @KapuDaKoopa drawings. Will post again once finished.


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2016)

@KiiWii

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




@KapuDaKoopa Apologies, it looks like a turd, I can remake it if you'd like that


----------



## Seriel (Jul 3, 2016)

If you have some spare time you could draw my avatar  (You don't have to if you don't want to)
Source image:


Spoiler


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2016)

Jackus said:


> If you have some spare time you could draw my avatar  (You don't have to if you don't want to)
> Source image:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Added to the queue


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jul 3, 2016)

@Zelock 
It looks great!
If YOU want to re-do it, I won't stop you 
However, if you DO redo it, I would suggest drawing my avatar as just a Koopa with a scarf and not as my sprite


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> @Zelock
> It looks great!
> If YOU want to re-do it, I won't stop you
> However, if you DO redo it, I would suggest drawing my avatar as just a Koopa with a scarf and not as my sprite


mkay
But don't lie to me, it looks like my neighbours cat threw up on it, screwed it up, ate it, pooped it back out again, and then fed it to its kitten, then that kitten pooped it out, then it was chucked in the bin, then incinerated, then posted on the internet xP


----------

